# disc harrow rebuild



## agm48 (Jan 25, 2017)

I am replacing the bearings in an old J.I. Case disc harrow that my dad had. I was wondering how old it might be.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Should be a model number and serial on the frame that can be verified with Case.

But I would speculate it is from the 70's or 80's based on the size.


----------



## agm48 (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks. I was thinking it was older because he got it in the 80s and it looked fairly old then.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks like from around late '60s.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm with John on this, it looks like it's about 50 years oldish. It's a great that it's a three point instead of a draw bar. Handy!


----------



## agm48 (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback gentlemen. I'll say one thing about Case, they make them very heavy duty. I think it'll be around another 50 years.


----------

